# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Library: (A Code Library)

## Peter1

*Title:* Library

*Description:* An Application that stores source code.

*Feature List:*
_Add Code_ 
_Delete Code_ 
_Edit Code_ 
_Search Facility_
_Store in System Tray_ 

*Screen Shots:* 
 

*Author:* Peter1

*System Requirements:* Net Framework 1.0

----------


## Peter1

Here is the application without the Source Code.

----------


## Peter1

Heres the C# Source.

----------


## jignesh142

Thanks......

----------

